# reactivating a 40gal long african + plants



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

hi all, just wanted to post the beginning of my project after 10+ years out of the hobby, sounds old but im only 30 !

pics

diy stand, going to re-seal the miracle, upgrade my 24" 28w T5 (anyone?), need to re-pipe the rena xp (anyone have parts?)










picked up some driftwood along the creek and rocks along the train tracks, the rocks are porous kinda like lava rock










any feedback on the aquascape would be nice 









next step would be substrate, a mix of ecocomplete for cichlid + home depot sand + ecocomplete for plants maybe?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool to get back into the hobby. Personally, I'd never use rocks from anywhere close to rail tracks...especially porous ones. All sorts of contaminants come off trains and the stuff used to maintain tracks, etc.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

true...this is in the back of my mind as well...will do more research first before using


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Those are very cool pieces of driftwood. Hopefully they can be used safely !

What about soaking in a container (not the tank) then check the surface for an oily patch or water discoloration. If none found maybe run a filter (or make a cheap one with powerhead, 2L bottle filled with purigen. slots cut in the bottom for flow) and return hose to remove other possible nasties) That way you're not risking contaminating a filter you plan on using in tank. To buy driftwood that size would cost alot. If you end up not using in the tank maybe they could lend to your yard landscape. Repeated soakings and water changes could get rid of some stuff but it depends how deep it's penetrated into the wood. I'm no expert, just some thoughts that hopefully will help


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

soak the stuff in a bleach dilute and then treat with Prime to counter the bleach.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of the rock used for ballast along rail tracks could be slag which is the waste from the smelting process at steel mills or ore smelting, I would not use in any tank.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, ya don't think slag covered rocks sound good for my tank...

regarding the wood, i picked it up beside a clean running creek, quite a distance from the bank so seems to be dried out for a while. I usually choose wood that seems to be dried out/dead for a long time and bare (no bark). I have been soaking it in hot/boiling water in the tub (continuously pouring boiling water). I'm going to partially boil again whatever parts i can in a large pot, then stick it in the oven for 200C or so, i will def. keep en eye so it doesn't burn! 

thanks guys...its really testing my patience im' dying to cycle already!


----------

